# Ronseal Varnish.



## Amateur (14 Feb 2014)

I have searched and searched for reviews about Ronseal waterborne quick drying varnish with little success so I thought I'd add a few comments.
I have used different finishes in the past, but always wonder why someone makes a table for instance, that will be taking hot plates, have water spilled on it's surface, especially when there is a vase of flowers in the middle and the wife tops up the table...ooops vase, when not in use, and have small kids that try to rub and scratch their cutlery into the surface.....then finish with an oil.
It doesn't make sense, because IMO it does not give enough protection to the surface. My wood supplier who also rents bench space tells me they use it because it is quick and easy to use.
I have recently been using Ronseal waterborne quick drying varnish, which they claim does not discolour over time, like many oil based finishes do.
I made a series of test specimens from Ash, Spalted beech, Elm, and Oak sanding as a finished part and applying three coats of Ronseal sanding lightly in between coats, as this product does raise the grain. After the final coat I left the pieces to dry for three days, before finishing with wax and 000 steel wool, then buffing. They have sat for three years in my south facing conservatory in full sun during the summer. 
I have to say that there has been little change in the surface colour. Maybe a little lighter but no discolouration or yellowing.
I have now made several pieces and used the same finish.
The only problem I found is that the varnish 'froths' when you wipe the excess from the brush, however this has little detriment on the finish. I have tried to scratch the surface of a finished test piece and although this is achievable with effort, it does give a harder surface finish than other finishes I have used.
You would think you would experience drips and runs when using this product, but this is not the case unless you go OTT with the application on the brush!!!!!
What I can't understand is why people continue to make furniture which requires a harder surface finish, then use oil?
Maybe my wood supplier is correct, oil is easier to apply, quicker to apply and cuts production time down??

Sorry for the incorrect manufacturer...it is in fact a Ronseal product... a case of old age and dry rot I'm afraid.


----------



## marcros (14 Feb 2014)

In defence of an oil finish, it is easy to repair and rejuvenate if possible, and it has a minimal feel to it. I have not used the varnish but water based finished do not typically enhance the grain as an oil finish does- maybe it is desired, maybe not. 

Horses for courses- there is no single correct answer. 

I don't think that spilled water on an oil finish, or hot plates will cause an issue. I wouldn't put something straight out of the over down- it isn't as delicate as shellac. I have no idea whether it will cause an issue on an oiled table. I would also question whether any finish would stand cutlery being deliberately gouged into it- some probably would but only those that are thicker than the minimal feel of oil.


----------



## RogerS (14 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, amateur. I'm no great fan of oil finishes and so I'll look this one out.


----------



## DavidBolger (4 Mar 2014)

Oil finishes are popular with small - medium sizes furniture builders due to the fact that it very rarely goes wrong. Look at Boiled Linseed Oil as an example. Flood the surface, leave for 5 - 10 mins and remove. No brush marks, no orange peel, no fuss.

With varnish, more care must be taken to ensure the finish has no flaws. Thats great for hobbyists or DIYers, usually we do not mind sanding lightly between coats or removing the odd one or two brush marks or drips from a finish, but on a large scale it can cost more time and money than what some companies are willing to spend.


----------



## blackrodd (5 Mar 2014)

Ronseal, Does what it says on the tin!
Just love this post! I have been using this stuff for ages, It does raise the grain, but that's as bad as it gets!
The first coat is best watered down, I find, or as it dries fast,the stain can get darker on some stop/start areas.
Simple to use and brushes wash out in water.
Doesn't leave an unpleasant smell around the house, either.
Regards Rodders


----------

